# Today is the day for Naga to be smoke free



## naga75

No more smoking. 
I hate the filthy ba**ards. 
So im putting it out on the forum for my anonymous friends that as of now
I QUIT. 
i have tried patches, lozenges, e cigs, gum everything. 
I went cold turkey for 20 hours and broke and im really mad at myself. Im surrounded by smokers. 
Im doing it cold turkey because i read once on this forum that the only real way to stop is unrelenting abstinence. And that makes perfect sense to me. 
So i quit. 
Hold me to it, forum mates. Any words of advice or wisdom would be very welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

I did the same thing recently - my post was called "I don't want to quit smoking". My last smoke was on January 6 

I won't lie, I just about have lost it a few times. But cold turkey IS the best way, and so is asking others to hold you accountable. Get your spouse, your kids, your coworkers, everyone, on board with it, and make them promise to give you SUPREME **** if you even THINK about having 'just one'.


----------



## TBT

Same with me naga.Don't forget to change up some of your routines.Good luck man.:smthumbup:


----------



## brightlight

Good choice.

I did it a few years back. It may be obvious advice but don't hang around people that smoke. It may be difficult depending on your work life and social circle but it will be worth it.

One less temptation.


----------



## CharlieParker

I told myself and W that quitting smoking is a process not an event. And when I felt like crap I'd say, would a smoke right now really make me feel better?

Good luck.


----------



## joe kidd

Best of luck. I need to quit as well.


----------



## Dollystanford

Good luck - my last cigarette was on Xmas day ( I went cold turkey). Have already saved £500


----------



## naga75

Doing well so far, keepin myself busy. 
Whenever i want a cig i picture myself breaking some chains that are shackled to me. 
That visualization is working pretty well. I havent really started jonesing so far today. Thanks for the wishes everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

Good on you! I gave up in 2001 after smoking for about 19 years.

I kept a list on me at all times... it had on it about 20 reasons I wanted to stop smoking... I kept it in my purse and looked at it anytime i felt weak also tell everyone you no longer smoke...it makes it harder to go back to smoking when you've made it public.

You can do this!


----------



## naga75

Made it this far. Been hanging out with my family all day. 
Now im home with my non smoking wife and kids so i will make it thru tonight. 
Woo hoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

How you doing naga75?


----------



## naga75

I totally cracked 47 hours in. 
Back up to 12 now. Running stopwatch on my iphone. 
Git er done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naga75

I will keep trying until i get it done. 
I dont let it get me down if i have one, i just need to get to the right frame of mind and FOCUS. 
Which is kinda hard. My life has suffered some upheaval lately lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Keep it going Naga, I quit CT 22 years ago. I was nasty to live with for a while as I was a two-pack-a-dayer. Estimated savings $60K. Hang tough, there are no negatives in quitting it's all good. Good luck.


----------



## naga75

Thanks Amp!
I love to hear the success stories.
I know i can do it. 
There are no negatives in quitting. I like that. A lot. 
Keep on truckin. 
I'll get it. Soon. Im really tired of it. Ive been smokin for 20 years almost. I hate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

I was smoking for 35 years. Give or take. I hated it too.

Hang in there!!


----------



## naga75

i need some pointers on removing my triggers to smoke.
what have you guys/gals done?
especially those of you that are recent quitters.
what did you do when you felt you just *had* to have a cigarette?
what did you do/use to replace them??
i have no problem not smoking around my wife/family when we are all together. i do this for a day or two no problem. problem is when i am at work, or away from them. trying to figure out how to keep it going....
i will smoke one and then i feel like a total loser who has no will power!!!

any advice and or suggestions are very welcome!!


----------



## Hope1964

One trigger for me is driving. I chew gum usually. Another is when I have a drink in one hand I want a smoke in the other. In that case I either just don't drink, or I munch on carrots or popcorn or something at the same time.

Are you allowed to smoke at work then??


----------



## naga75

well, i run my familys business (ie "da boss" lol), so i can pretty much do whatever.
i work outside mainly, so yes, if i want i can smoke.
the real problem "at work" is that my mom smokes yuk and our office STINKS. so everytime i go in, i get all cravy for a smoke. i can usually fight this off, sometimes it doesnt even phase me.
so i guess the real problem is just breaking the HABIT of lighting a cig whenever i decide i "want" one.


----------



## CharlieParker

Have you consider the patch? Takes you out of control. Worked for me and my wife (although I'll admit doing it together really helped).


----------



## naga75

CharlieParker said:


> Have you consider the patch? Takes you out of control. Worked for me and my wife (although I'll admit doing it together really helped).


i have, charlie. it did seem to work pretty well, but it seemed to give me some KILLER headaches.
and the problem i have with using nicotine replacement is that it seems to me that i am only replacing a crutch with another crutch. that may be naiive and a little idealistic.
although, i did indeed tell myself that if i needed the patch to quit the actual act of smoking, then thats what i needed to do and stop trying to be all noble and hard ass about it.


----------



## CharlieParker

The patch allowed me to work on my triggers first. Also bought enough time to help the lungs clear up, that was some motivation. Yes, patch made me feel like crap too. I think they were way too strong and I did 1.5 packs of Marlboro reds. I always stepped down earlier than they wanted.

Gum didn't work for me, that's another crutch. 

Good luck.


----------



## Hope1964

The nicotine replacement whatevers don't work for me.

Have you told your family that you're quitting and you would like their support? That's one thing that I did differently this time. I told hubby that he HAS to support me this time and not just roll with whatever happens. Other times he has just gone with it when I started again. This time I told him he had to take a hard stance - zero tolerance. And he has, and that has helped immensely.


----------



## naga75

Charlie, 
I will admit that the patch did indeed help clear up my breathing, and that was a motivation. It may be time to give them another go. I still have a lot of them. 
Hope, my wife is MILITANT about not smoking. She absolutely hates it. I kind of think sometimes i dont quit because she wants me to. Stupid, i know. But i tell her i have o quit for myself, not for her. But i suppose i could tell her i really want to do it and i need her to ride my ass non stop about it. Before when she did this it irritated me more than anything. I will consider coupling your advice with the patch. She will ABSOLUTELY give me that, if i really want her to. She is very supportive when i try, always tells me how proud she is when i go for any length of time without smoking, be that two hours or two days. 
Thanks yall. 
Keep posting please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

What about your family where you work though?? They should be riding your ass too. And not smoking in front of you. It's time to designate smoking areas where you won't see or smell them.

Your mother really should be smoking outside. Won't she start doing that to support you?


----------



## naga75

They all keep it away from me for the most part. 
And my mom go outside?
Lol. No. No no. 
Its her office. She would support me if i told her not to give me cigs if i asked, though. I kinda have a deal that she will quit if i do. But i dont think she is motivated to do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

you could try upping the ante. The first one to have a smoke owes the other one a hundred dollars or something.


----------



## naga75

oh no no no. that wont ever work. my mom is one of the "im too old to quit" mentaility.
never mind that my dad quit and he was older than her.
no, it has to be all on me. thats just the type of person i am.
what really pisses me off is that no one thinks i can do it. i know i can do it, but i dont know WHY I WONT. probably, i will end up succeeding just because there are people telling me that i cant do it.
lol. another illustration of the kind of person naga is.

*edit*
i take that back. my wife thinks i can do it. she tells me she KNOWS i can do it.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

How's it going naga?

I quit cold turkey in June 2012! The first 72 hours were the worst for me, after that it got easier. I chewed sugar-free gum, purposely turned my thoughts to other things when I wanted a smoke, drank water out of a glass WITH A STRAW.

Try it all, and let us KNOW how it's going! I know you'll be in the club with all us former smokers!


Whichever pocket you kept your cigarettes and lighter in, FILL IT with gum! Cinnamon, fruit flavored, wintergreen, peppermint....try 'em all until you find the ones you LOVE (sugar-free, of course) then get busy with GUM.

*


----------



## naga75

Sgw, its going no good today, i did smoke a cigarette and a half. 
I also just got a vasectomy today, so i was very nervous leading up to it (EXCUSE). 
I am going to take hopes advice and put my wife on board to really gimme some sh!t if i light up again. 
So, my iphone stopwatch will start again and i will be off and running again. I chew A LOT of gum, also eat pounds of sunflower seeds lol. 
Im ready to really get it done and i thank you all SINCERELY for your help, motivation and wishes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Just don't get discouraged. Having two a day is WAY better than having 20 a day.


----------



## naga75

Hope1964 said:


> Just don't get discouraged. Having two a day is WAY better than having 20 a day.


Absolutely! 
And i know that for sure, even though i may smoke a couple here and there, i will NOT crack and buy a pack of cigarettes. I havent for several months, actually. And thats down from at least a pack a day, more like a pack an a half. 
You are one of my inspirations hope, really proud of you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naga75

update:

almost 36 hours in according to the ol iphone stopwatch...
doing well so far.
using a patch as well and my wife is really being very supportive!


----------



## naga75

i put this in my wallet, and i open it and look any time i even think about a cig...


----------



## CharlieParker

That's too cute, in really good/cool way.

One more thing I thought was so cool, not needing to worry about where is my lighter. Liberating. 

Keep it up.


----------



## Dollystanford

Driving is my trigger - that and my boss and I were the only ones that smoked so we used to go and gossip. He also gave up in solidarity and I changed my route to work so I didn't sit in as much traffic. 

In two weeks my carbon monoxide reading was the same as a non-smoker...saving £250 per month, cough has gone, replaced the cigarettes with exercise


----------



## naga75

thanks charlie! yeah theres nothing like the frustration of wanting to light up only to discover your lighter is lost/out of fluid/has no flint LOL
yeah dolly, luckily i never have smoked in my new truck so it doesnt stink at all.
40 hours, 2 minutes. i havent even really thought about it.


----------



## naga75

117 hours.
and still truckin.
feelin good about me for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Amplexor

naga75 said:


> 117 hours.
> and still truckin.
> feelin good about me for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Dollystanford

It'll be three months for me next week - come on you're playing catch up


----------



## naga75

128 hours. 
My first goal (from the list i posted on my fridge) of five days has been met. 
Now i have earned my first prize. 
Next prize in 9 days (2 week mark). 
Yay me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naga75

607 hours, 42 minutes, aka 25.5 days.

think i got it licked this time.
i have met my first three goals.
in 5 days, i will have met my 4th.
then the periods get longer (six month, one year, two year)...but the rewards get A LOT bigger haha.
thanks for yalls support.
really.


----------



## Amplexor

A full month is a great big step. Congrats and keep up the good work. It gets easier with time. Whoot-Whoot


----------



## naga75

thought I would post up.
my phone will tick off 1000 hours in a day or so.
over 40 days.
thanks everyone.
especially for the words of wisdom and encouragement.


----------

